# Public Service Announcement



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a public service warning&#8230;

With the RV shows coming up many people will be looking to buy a new RV. Some may be reading this post and may not have towed a camper before.

1.	The dealer wants to make the sale
2.	Many do not have any scruples and will readily tell you your vehicle will tow what you&#146;re looking at. 
3.	Know before you go!

Before you sign the dotted line MAKE SURE, and I can&#146;t emphasize this enough&#8230;MAKE SURE you look at and know you GCWVR, Tow Capacity, UVWR, and ensure you are not exceeding the first two and realize you are going to add considerable weight to the last (UVWR). If you don&#146;t know what those abbreviations mean you need to look them up for your vehicle. If you don&#146;t and you exceed them you will not be happy.

Five minutes of research could save you thousands of dollars worth of a mistake.

Eric


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

X's 10


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, be sure to consider payload capacity and vehicle wheelbase and how it impacts towing. I have bought two new TTs in the past three years and ended up needing to buy a bigger truck each time. In both cases, the vehicle was deemed capable of towing the TT based upon the weights, but it wasn't comfortable to do so in either case.

Tena


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Eric!


----------

